# BRAX NOX4B NEW SEALED BLACK TRIM



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/221907209655?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

OBO...THANK YOU!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

up up


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

up up


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

up up


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

still available


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

still available


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

still available


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

still available


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

still available


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

dude you killing me.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> dude you killing me.


Long time Vic, hope everything is well with your family.

Make you a great deal sir


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

you have 2 listed, what`s the difference?


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> you have 2 listed, what`s the difference?


One of them have build in DSP.
Both originally came from Crutchfield


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I thought they both nox.my bad.should pay attention 

Aren`t all nox4 have DSP?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry for late reply Vic: I don't think so, here are NOX4s from Crutchfield:

Brax NOX4BDSP 4-channel car amplifier with built-in programmable DSP — 100 watts RMS x 4 at Crutchfield.com

Brax NOX4B 4-channel car amplifier — 105 watts RMS x 4 at Crutchfield.com

Edit: There will be new models of Graphic Edition coming soon.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

still here!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I sold nox4 dsp and mx4 for what you asking in 3 days I think.
And my nox4 was without crate.
There is a buyer over there just not here yet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

The crate should not matter as these Brax/Helix crates are weak and thin. I think badly made and they shatter easily.

Over where? I am not understanding you.

I am making an appointment with a potential buyer for pickup on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Good luck Jimmy,I agree crates made poorly. But nonetheless they just a sugar coating of the great deal.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you sir!!!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

still here!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

bump for a great amp from an awesome seller.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you again sir!!!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

To the top!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

To the top!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

To the top!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Still available!!!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Still available!!!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

still available


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

To the top!


----------

